# Would adding those fake eggs into nesting boxes help them lay



## dmkrieg (Jul 11, 2017)

I apologize for my ignorance on this topic but I'm still pretty new to raising chickens. I have some White Rocks and a Rhode Island Red that I've been told should start laying soon as they are a little over 5 months old. I was wondering if putting in those fake eggs would help them along?


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

What type of food are you feeding them? once we moved to layer feed, mine started within a few weeks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

dm, they will lay when their bodies have matured enough to produce eggs. Watch their combs, as they begin to turn red egg laying should be the next event.

There really is not set time. Some birds don't lay until they're 8 months old. Silkies are notorious for be slow to mature.


----------



## dmkrieg (Jul 11, 2017)

Combs are Red


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Use golf balls if you have them. You never know!


----------



## dmkrieg (Jul 11, 2017)

Wilbur's Mom said:


> What type of food are you feeding them? once we moved to layer feed, mine started within a few weeks.


----------



## dmkrieg (Jul 11, 2017)

Ive been feeding a 20% starter grower and providing oyster shell on the side. I do have layer feed that I put outside for them. They are currently with some silkies that are a little younger, but the silkies won't go outside for whatever reason they typically stay with their own type with the exception of a buff orphington that they grew up with. So I do put layer feed outside so the younger ones can't get it. Im not sure of their exact age since I bought them at a farmers market


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I've put fake eggs in nests to show newbies where to lay eggs, it works. BTW; like Karen mentioned, golf balls work too.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

If you use fake eggs,mark them.I sent one of mine off in a carton of eggs.I never did hear who found it.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

CQ, that sounds like something I might do!!

Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## oldhen2345 (May 14, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> If you use fake eggs,mark them.I sent one of mine off in a carton of eggs.I never did hear who found it.


I have a broody hen, which is funny because I don't have a rooster. She sits on the fake egg I have in the nesting box. She even goes to the other nesting box and steals that one to sit on too. The other chickens usually use the other box since she has called dibs on her box. I had a hard time breaking her of the broody spirit. One time, I took her out of the nesting box and she dropped an egg she had hidden under he wing. I guess I caught her in mid theft of the other hens eggs. LOL they are so funny.


----------



## dmkrieg (Jul 11, 2017)

I actually got my first egg yesterday and it was the size of a small egg but was shaped perfect. It's now in the fridge waiting for a few more to make an omelet. Hahhaa


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Congratulations on your first egg!!!


----------



## dmkrieg (Jul 11, 2017)

Now if the other 24 chickens will start cooperating, I may get enough to cook breakfast. Lol.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't know , I get 2 eggs a day from 24 chickens (7 roos). They seem to take a break twice a year. Yes I always have a golfball in my nests.


----------

